# Even Bigger Walleye!!!



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I went back to the same lake in Wyoming today before I leave for Utah tomorrow. I tried a different spot from shore and caught 3 Walleyes. This time I managed to catch what I never dreamed I could. This walleye is 30" and weighed in at 10 lbs on some other fishermans scale. 
Since my camera was left in South Jordan, I had to use my sisters camera again. Here are some pics. I think this one will go on the wall instead of the other.
[attachment=2:84073]IMG_1880.jpg[/attachment:84073]
[attachment=1:84073]IMG_1882.jpg[/attachment:84073]
[attachment=0:84073]IMG_1883.jpg[/attachment:84073]


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

[attachment=0:0254b]IMG_1891.jpg[/attachment:0254b]
[attachment=2:0254b]IMG_1885.jpg[/attachment:0254b]
[attachment=1:0254b]IMG_1889.jpg[/attachment:0254b]


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

[attachment=2:6c2a5]IMG_1892.jpg[/attachment:6c2a5]
[attachment=1:6c2a5]IMG_1893.jpg[/attachment:6c2a5]
[attachment=0:6c2a5]IMG_1897.jpg[/attachment:6c2a5]


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Hopefully it put up a fight worthy of its size, very impressive fish.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

[attachment=2:1c690]IMG_1899.jpg[/attachment:1c690]
[attachment=1:1c690]IMG_1900.jpg[/attachment:1c690]
[attachment=0:1c690]IMG_1901.jpg[/attachment:1c690]


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: that is a huge walleye. congrats on that fish of a lifetime. nice pics too. i really like the one with it compared to your baby :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, this one actually fought pretty well. It took a good 5 minutes to land it. I just saw an article about the last walleye tournament at Keyhole and it put out quite a few 7 - 10 lbers. Some of those who live in Pine Haven right off the lake said they have never seen this lake put out as many big eyes as it has this fall. Another guy about a hundred yards from me caught an 8 pounder tonight.


----------



## utahjack (Sep 25, 2007)

Jezus Johnson that is one awesome fish. Congrats and thanks for the pics.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

DUDE! That's unreal. Keyhole huh? I'll have to keep that in mind, I guess. Sheesh! Sweet fish. :shock:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree, there must be some sort of cycle going on now. Let me know when you go to Boysen.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> DUDE! That's unreal. Keyhole huh? I'll have to keep that in mind, I guess. Sheesh! Sweet fish. :shock:


If somebody would have told me I would have caught these before I went up there, I would never have believed it. I have only ever caught two eyes in Utah, but then they were both by accident because I usually target bass. Since the bass fishing in that part of Wyoming is lousy, I decided to try for walleye, and am glad I did.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> I checked out a map and Keyhole is way northeast. Wow. I've already talked my husband into heading up there for a short vacation next year. :lol:


It is an 8 hour drive from Salt Lake, but it is worth it. If you take the route throught Casper, you also pass Alcova, which I have never fished but I hear it is awesome. The Black Hills(Mt.Rushmore) are right by Keyhole, so is Devils Tower. The Tongue river holds sturgeon and saugers. It is a great place. I am going to Keyhole again in the spring when the pike come back to life. They say this time of year it is rare to catch a pike at Keyhole. I used to be into rock climbing and the Black Hills in South Dakota was my favorite, it is a very unique place. I grew up in Gillette Wyoming but have lived in Utah the last 6 years. I didn't fish much back then, and now realize I missed out on alot.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Two monsters within a couple of days of each other, now that is a story to pass down. You big eye looks like it could eat the other two walleye in the picture and from the looks of its belly it probably has!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice catch, or should I say catches! Holy cow, that is one nice fish! Nice work on that one!


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a big eye and some nice pics. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I fished alcova when I was younger never really did great, pathfinder was the same. I heard the platte that leaves Alcove is great however.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you all for the enthusiasm. That was my best game fish catch to date.  

Fixed Blade, have you ever fished the Seminoe Reservoir?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No I used to live in casper, right on the north platte. But I was only 12 at the only time. I only got to go fishing when pops took me. He is much more of a hunter than a fisherman. He was a member of the boat club in alcova so thats mostly where we went. I was more interested In catching crawdads and chasing girls than fishing at that time. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I was more interested In catching crawdads and chasing girls than fishing at that time. :wink:


Has anything changed???.. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I still love catching crawdads. :?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > I still love catching crawdads. :?
> ...


Not quite....fixed blade has a new avatar that's driving me nuts !!!!! I didn't know he looked like that ???!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Now, back to the topic....I may go fishing for 'eye' this weekend....I might take some pic's too !!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 you're totally getting snowed on, bring me back a couple of crawdads. I'm going to Bear lake this weekend, If it goes as planned I should have some big rainbows to posts. Before anyone jumps my ship I'm not actually fishing Bear lake and I know there are only two rainbows in that lake.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fixed blade, I had to comment on your new avatar. We are were begining to wonder about you and the kitty with makeup.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

45, I hope you can get into some good eyes this weekend. Hope to see some pics. Good Luck to you.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> 45, I hope you can get into some good eyes this weekend. Hope to see some pics. Good Luck to you.


Thank you !! We'll see how the weather does....like heck !! I'm going anyway !!!

How deep do walleye like to be this time of year? Anybody know?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

They will come closer in to the shore when the sun starts setting. They will bite in the night also. During the day it could be tough if the sun is shining or there is no wind.


----------

